# 10 week old won't hold head up anymore



## RaRa392

My 10 week old just randomly stopped holding her head up in upright position on Friday. I've been watching her all weekend and it hasn't changed. And now she'll barely holds her head up on her tummy. Is this normal? I'm going to be calling the doctors tomorrow but I'm worried. We just moved on Thursday and I haven't been able to get her to nap on time. Could it be from her being tired? Or could it be from me accidentally bumping her head on the bathroom door?


----------



## LauraBee

Bee used to do what i called the "slanty head". It really annoyed me because I knew she could hold her head up, but she was too lazy and always had it slanted like leaning on her shoulder. And then she went through a phase where she suddenly hated being on her stomach after really loving it, so she didn't really hold her head up then either.

I would have said it's fine, but when you say that you "bumped" her head, was it just a light bump or a full on whack? If it was quite forceful and made her cry more than you'd expect, it may not be so good... I once backed up into a door handle really fast with bee on my hip, catching her thigh and it bruised. That kind of bump would be problematic, but if it's just a tap (which I do a lot, poor spacial awareness) then it's probably okay.

Your judgement is usually right, if it is really worrying you then asking a health visitor is your best option.


----------



## RaRa392

Thanks for your reply :) that's exactly what she does. She'll hold her head sometimes but she seems like she's being lazy about it. She didin't cry when I bumped it and it was a light bump but I still get worried. She's been acting completely normal, smiles, does her little laugh, coos, reaches for stuff, eats good, getting better with her sleeping since we're settling down from the move, etc. I hope it's just a phase. My dads friends daughters son. Did the same thing. I'm still gonna call the doctors just in case. How long did your daughter do that for?


----------



## LauraBee

She sounds totally fine from what you've said. I personally wouldn't bother a doctor with it, especially if she's still happy in herself.

Bee did it for a couple of months I think. It annoyed me for ages and then I just forgot until my friend mentioned. It was the same as when she used to pant and growl like a dog :haha:


----------



## RaRa392

shes starting to hold her head up again :) she must've just been tired or lazy.


----------

